# b43 wifi problems solved after I type sudo modprobe b43



## modo5050 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have windows 7 pro and ubuntu 11.04 dual
booted.
After I installed ubuntu my wifi card (broadcom
bcm 4318 I believe) didn't have the firmware.
Since I don't have a wired connection (I share
with the neighbors) so I pulled out my other
laptop windows7 and downloaded the packages
and installed fwcutter and b43 installer. Well after
that it still didn't work so on a whim I typed "sudo
modprobe b43" and then it worked!
After doing updates and stuff I went to reboot
and then again the wifi wasn't working. Decided
to type "sudo modprobe b43" and it worked
again
Now everytime I shutdown I have to run that
command and than the wifi works. How can I get
it to work on startup by it self?
07-28-11, 08:56 PM #


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

You need to append the lines into

/etc/init.d/rc.local

this should run the command on startup automatically.


----------

